# General purpose stands



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

These poor things have been around here for 20+ years.The Powermatic Green ones recently got painted because of the,embarrassing even for me......splattering of car paint,machine paint,countless coats of WW clears,stains,ect,ect.The Green roller is actually twin rollers,can't see the second due to poor photo.It lives by shaper 90% of the time.

The heads on the rollers are both adj for "yaw" angle with a rediculously simple opposing screw set-up.....so that they can be dialed in with machine top to perfection.Theres many more around here.

They're invaluable when painting and CC'ing.A full-on BB "spinner" table that screws on top is thrown in a corner somewhere?BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*very cool!*

Now let's see your pig spinner set up for the barbeque. :laughing:
Prolly powered and adjustable for height and yaw as well....  bill


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I hate using a roller stand for outfeed support on a ts. If not lined up, it will steer the wood away from the fence.
On my stands, I cut a 2" (?) pvc tubing to fit over the roller. Problem solved.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Pirate who said anything about TS outfeed?The above are just some portables.......


Personally after being in shops for goin on 40 years......as shop manager,worker bee,owner,and even built a half dz shops for others(some in the 20,000+ sq ft range)....yadayada.One things for sure,everybody has their likes and dislikes.You don't like rollers...........uhhh,OK.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

One use these stands are for,as mentioned in OP is for painting.........Look at the Black roller stand in back.That there is paint on the roller.

One of the most useful items that any homeowner,shop owner,WW'er,ect.ect. can have is what we call a "baker's scaffold".Its more narrow than a std mason's scaffold.We have one(baker's),but thats material for whole nuther post.......so we mainly use a set of our masons scaffold.

We use the roller for painting mouldings.The roller is setup inline,so that once painted the moulding is put on scaffold to dry.Because of all the cross braces(we use 4' bucks),its amazing how fast and how many feet of moulding/trim/stock can be cycled through.

We have two very distinct "camps" if you will,of customers WRT paint methods.On higher end,interior mill jobs.....believe it or not brushing paint is still the prefered method.Underlining "paint" here......Same with doors,theres a very hard to describe effect that really only comes with using a brush to apply paint.Using really good paint and just the right brush yields the slightest "softness" of brush strokes that some folks just can't get enough of.

The other camp is into spraying,more often than not,associated with CC(clear coats)...there are times when doing painted moulds that we're looking for glass smooth,NO brush marked finishes.In either case(brushing or spraying),portable rollers and scaffold drying racks are the quickest,most efficient method we've found....in a material handling sort of way.

The fact that you then use the bakers scaffold to install moulding is just icing.Alot of times if we're on a big job,and theres no painting/stain(we have paint crew on-site)on our part....we'll still set-up a scaffold for staging all the different trim/moulding right at the end of mitre bx set-up.They can also be cvrd with plastic to form a "tent".....it's used for dust control and or heat(cpl halogen cheapo lights under tent can be a "make it happen" solution to cold weather finishing).These scaffold systems knock-down when not in use.....and I personally have zero qualms about storing them outside.BW


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Duh.........http://www.google.com/search?q=imag...QHUssXbBQ&sqi=2&ved=0CEMQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=625


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

BWSmith said:


> Pirate who said anything about TS outfeed?The above are just some portables.......
> 
> 
> Personally after being in shops for goin on 40 years......as shop manager,worker bee,owner,and even built a half dz shops for others(some in the 20,000+ sq ft range)....yadayada.One things for sure,everybody has their likes and dislikes.You don't like rollers...........uhhh,OK.


Sorry to voice my opinion. Just thought I would make the point about them steering the wood, in case someone was considering buying one for outfeed support (as most are bought for).

Personally after being in my own as well as a few friends shops, for goin on 40+ years, and not having built shops for others..........yadayada.One things for sure. Everybody has their likes and dislikes.You like rollers...........uhhh,OK.

I think I might use a couple of my roller stands for some painting. Hold the roller in one place, and roll the work back and forth on the rollers! lol Might even put rollers on top of some saw horses. lol
Trying to get a Darwin Award here! lol


----------



## would (May 26, 2009)

Pirate said:


> Sorry to voice my opinion. Just thought I would make the point about them steering the wood, in case someone was considering buying one for outfeed support (as most are bought for).
> 
> Personally after being in my own as well as a few friends shops, for goin on 40+ years, and not having built shops for others..........yadayada.One things for sure. Everybody has their likes and dislikes.You like rollers...........uhhh,OK.
> 
> ...


I use rollers for the outfeed but always have to fight the tendency to affect the board motion. So I am wondering if the roller types with the balls instead of a large roller might work better? Have you used that type at all?


----------



## would (May 26, 2009)

Pirate said:


> Sorry to voice my opinion. Just thought I would make the point about them steering the wood, in case someone was considering buying one for outfeed support (as most are bought for).
> 
> Personally after being in my own as well as a few friends shops, for goin on 40+ years, and not having built shops for others..........yadayada.One things for sure. Everybody has their likes and dislikes.You like rollers...........uhhh,OK.
> 
> ...


I use rollers for the outfeed but always have to fight the tendency to affect the board motion. So I am wondering if the roller types with the balls instead of a large roller might work better? Have you used that type at all?


----------



## would (May 26, 2009)

accidental double post removed


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

would said:


> I use rollers for the outfeed but always have to fight the tendency to affect the board motion. So I am wondering if the roller types with the balls instead of a large roller might work better? Have you used that type at all?


I think the ball rollers would work fine. A piece of pvc, pipe with a slot, over the roller, works fine for me, so why buy the rollers. If Had the room, I would have a large outfeed table. I have never had a friction problem, when using a friends large outfeed table.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

On rollers steering wood away from the fence:

I use these types of rollers for TS outfeed and have no problem with steering. Just angle them slightly so that they pull the wood into the fence instead of away from. If you're standing in front of your table saw and your fence is to the right of the blade ("normal" cutting arrangement) have the roller turned _slightly_ clockwise. That way it will pull the wood towards the fence.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

We have several A+++ conveyor Co's located here.Have a bunch of friends working for them.....one in particular started arguably,the country's premier builder.So,I may have a slightly jaundiced view.....oh well?

For whatever reason we have a bunch of Mathews conveyor hardware 'round here at the shop.

Have worked in one too many commercial WW shops,where ANY horizantal surface is fair game for some dimwit to park their "stuff".You talk about frustrating!Leave the TS or shaper for 5 minutes and when you get back,somebody's put a pkg or ? right on your work surface.Or somehow thought a machine top is an assembly table?

So,I gravitated twds roller tables for infeed and outfeed years ago.We use Mathews outfeed,its a wide series of rollers.And simply won't have it any other way......but seeing as 99% of the folks here on WWtalk are into "slick" top outfeeds,my views on this tend to be out in leftfield somewhere.

Not trying to disparage anyone but,theres a huge difference between "engineered" rollers and their use in material handling and buying some POS from harbor freight and using it as a weapon in the fruitless excercise of "lumber wrestling".To wit,if thats all I had would rather use a carboard bx.

We'd be lost without above "general purpose" stands.Their use in the spray booth is pert-near limitless.Heck,I use one with no top on it to park sprayguns in at least every cpl days.Check out automotive spray booth/autobody accesories sometime.....they have these folding stands that look like old TV tray holders from the 60's....that can be extremely useful.And they foldup when not in use.Also have a 1/2 dz or so of those Costco fold-up,cheap chit plastic tables....you know,the ones that are useless for their intended purpose.Work great for painting.BW


----------

